# How to apply hang tag on a tag less shrit



## tlady (Feb 3, 2014)

I have been using printed paper hang tags for over 14 years now applied with a plastic tagger gun on the tags of the tee shirts I print before they go to the customer. But now that they are making all of the tee shirts tag less I can't find a way to tag them anymore. This is one of the best form of advertising I have for my custom tee shirt business and have lost it!!! I don't like the holes the current tagging gun leave behind. And of course I have a huge stock of the tags and fasteners!! Any ideas on how I can make these work would be appreciated and also any ideas on future tags that don't require sewing would be marvelous!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

tlady said:


> I have been using printed paper hang tags for over 14 years now applied with a plastic tagger gun on the tags of the tee shirts I print before they go to the customer. But now that they are making all of the tee shirts tag less I can't find a way to tag them anymore. This is one of the best form of advertising I have for my custom tee shirt business and have lost it!!! I don't like the holes the current tagging gun leave behind. And of course I have a huge stock of the tags and fasteners!! Any ideas on how I can make these work would be appreciated and also any ideas on future tags that don't require sewing would be marvelous!! Thanks so much!!


They make Ultra fine fasteners and tagging guns we just go through the armpit it's a very, very small hole and because it's the armpit no one will see any hole. You might be able to get away just doing it through the armpit with what you have.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Or you can use safety pins if the tags have string. I agree on a fine tag gun through a seam, though


----------



## LaveAuto (Feb 5, 2013)

If you want to use your current stock of tags, punch them into the neck tape of the shirts. 

Pinch and gather some of the neck tape and try to punch it with the tagging gun. I've known companies to do it this way so that they can still have their tags where they want them. 

Otherwise, a safety pin and some string works wonders (in the neck tape as well).

FYI: The neck tape is the double sewn piece extending from arm to arm.


----------

